# Angleton Eagle



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

This was taken from the SH 288 feeder road in Angleton.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Great picture. There used to be a nest in the bar x ranch by the old sugar mill? Don't know if still there but glad we are starting to see more of them.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, cool shot of it launching. Anxious to see if the ones in Pearland have returned yet.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow great picture! I have seen one on 35 and 2917 in Alvin.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, great picture!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a beautiful work of art the good Lord created for us to gaze upon. Looks like one hell of a fishing/hunting machine.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome picture!!!!!! Beautiful and magnificent bird!!!!


----------



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

Where abouts in angleton was this taken. Would love to take the wife to see and maybe get a few pics.


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

jss344 said:


> Where abouts in angleton was this taken. Would love to take the wife to see and maybe get a few pics.


Pic was taken on the northbound ramp of SH 288 at CR 44. The dead trees have been cleared. 
The week after this pic was taken I saw an eagle perched on a road sign in the rain on the southbound frontage road at the Business 288 exit.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

phanagriff said:


> Great picture. There used to be a nest in the bar x ranch by the old sugar mill? Don't know if still there but glad we are starting to see more of them.


There is still at least one in that same area. I dove hunted near a lake that is within a mile of that site. We didn't shot a single dove due to watching the eagle feed in the lake. Awesome sight


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

M said:


> Pic was taken on the northbound ramp of SH 288 at CR 44. The dead trees have been cleared.
> The week after this pic was taken I saw an eagle perched on a road sign in the rain on the southbound frontage road at the Business 288 exit.


I've seen one also around that 288 exit.


----------

